# Do Maltese Like to be Held?



## [email protected]

Does the maltese like to be held a lot?


----------



## MalteseJane

Your post is in the wrong place to get an answer. 

Maltese don't mind to be hold. Surely you don't want him to be hold all day. And no dog wants to be hold all the time. A young Maltese loves to play and can be full of mischief.


----------



## Sylie

When I take MiMi out on the town she find s pretty woman who will hold her. Now, for everyday at home she does not so much want to be held. If i lie down, she is immediately in my arms. MiMi is an attention seeking critter. She just wallows in love and attention, but not so much the ordinary day to day love from mommyl She Thrives ...I mean...THRIVES on the adoration of strangers.


----------



## michellerobison

Depends on the situation. If they ride in the car,they all want on my lap and held. If I sit on the floor with them, they all want their turns at being held. If they lay on the couch,they want held for a while then they want to curl up and schnooze...


----------



## hoaloha

I think it depends on the individual dog as each dog has his or her own personality. Maltese are a very loving breed though, in general


----------



## Furbabies mom

Laurel would love to be held all day long!!!!


----------



## Nervusrek

Sebastian loves to be held...any time, by any one, in any position. He craves touch so much that he lays against our feet if he's not being held. 

Sawyer, on the other hand, is terrified of heights. Although he would like to be held, he is afraid of being picked up. If we ask him if he wants "up", he wags his tail & does his "i'd like to but i'm too scared" dance, fleeing if we get too close. The only time he doesn't object to being held is when we lie on the floor & allow him to climb into our laps. He is a very affectionate pup. He's just scared.


----------



## shellbeme

Rocky loves to be held, unless he's in the middle of playing


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Depends on the personality. My Alvin loved to be held and carried around. Dusty stiffens up when you carry him but will lay down next to you. Jasper wants to be held and cuddled ONLY ON HIS TERMS - if you pick him up, it's a no no, if he asks to be picked up he'll stay there all day.


----------



## Katkoota

hoaloha said:


> I think it depends on the individual dog as each dog has his or her own personality. Maltese are a very loving breed though, in general


I agree with this:thumbsup:

Maltese are loving creatures :wub: 

Crystal loves to be held for longer period of times more than Snowy. Not that Snowy doesn't like to be held; I mean, he does not get upset when you hold him. He likes it in fact, but he prefers it to be for short periods and the second you put him on the floor or wherever, he'd request you to play with him. 

Loving and being held isn't the same. Both my malts are loving and want to be close to their human all the time, but one of them shows her affection and love by requesting to be held. The other one shows his affection and love MORE by playing with you and asking you to do something *with him* (rather than sit with nothing to do - He's just the busy active sort of malt who prefers to do things with his humans more than doing nothing with his human).


----------



## Orla

Milo loves to be held - he will usually go to sleep in my arms if we're out somewhere and he doesn't want to walk and I don't have his carrier.


----------



## maltese#1fan

My Heidi loved to be held and touched. If I wasn't holding her, she would sit right next to me and make sure she was touching me. Bella is just a baby and wants to be held only for short periods of time. The rest of the time she wants to play, play play....


----------



## allheart

Maltese, are a very very loving breed, and nothing makes them more happy, than being with their owners. Whether be held, laying beside, while you may be doing other things around the house, and when you sleep, oh yes, I think they truly want to be with you.

Anyone, who is blessed to have a Maltese, is just that blessed


----------



## Katkoota

maltese#1fan said:


> Bella is just a baby and wants to be held only for short periods of time. The rest of the time she wants to play, play play....


Snowy isn't a baby, but he is still FULL in his playfulness :HistericalSmiley: 

He isn't as puppyish in his playfulness as he used to be (I mean, his playing style is not like it used to be), but he is playful in his own Snowy-Style; you can witness it by being around him. He is an active and playful sort of malt. That is just his personality, and I SO LOVE this about his personality :wub: I swear that he is full in character and antics :tender:


----------



## allheart

Katkoota said:


> Snowy isn't a baby, but he is still FULL in his playfulness :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> He isn't as puppyish in his playfulness as he used to be (I mean, his playing style is not like it used to be), but he is playful in his own Snowy-Style; you can witness it by being around him. He is an active and playful sort of malt. That is just his personality, and I SO LOVE this about his personality :wub: I swear that he is full in character and antics :tender:


ahhhhhhh sounds so much like my Leo Kat, too, too funny, oh boy and then when Ana and Leo start playing it is hysterical. Mia just looks like awwww Ana so glad you are here. But when Leo is done, like he is now, he wants Mommy's arms awwwwww. 

Awwww nothing like it in the world. Love you Kat. :wub:


----------



## babycake7

Bella likes to be held on her back and have her belly rubbed but mostly she wants to play, play, play.


----------



## The A Team

I agree, all the pups have their own personalities, that's what I love about them so much.

Archie demands to be picked up when I get home....but just to smell my mouth to see what I've had to eat recently :blush:. Then he wants to get down. He does like it when I pick him up once in a while and he settles in and relaxes for a nap.

Abbey likes to be picked up for a few minutes, then she's got too much to do to spend more time with me. Unless she thinks she might be going somewhere with me, then she'll just be very still and hope that I forget that I'm holding her. :HistericalSmiley:

Ava asks to be held most of the time, she would love for me to carry her around 24/7. ....but then she is a spoiled Diva!! :innocent:

my other breeds:

Momma Mia is always asking to be picked up and would have me carry her all the time too. (a litltle friction between her and Ava)

Mona Lisa: She's independent a quick scoop up...a hug and a kiss is enough for her.

Tink: Just give him a good rub down, he doesn't require being held.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I totally agree that it depends on the fluff.

Lacie doesn't particular like to be held, but she does come up and ask to be pettted or kissed, BUT she always lays next to me in bed or while reading/watching TV. She has her special place and Tilly and Secret know not to sit there.

Tilly is a lover and must be touching me whenever I'm still. She loves to be petted, belly rubs, cuddled, etc.

Secret -- like her daughter Ava -- adores being held and would prefer being carried 24/7 -- she too is a Diva. When we're still -- reading/watching TV/on the computer, she wants to be on my chest or my lap or have me holding her. In bed she likes to sleep in the crook of my knees.


----------



## LuvMyBoys

The A Team said:


> Archie demands to be picked up when I get home....but just to *smell my mouth to see what I've had to eat recently* :blush:.


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

